

3D CSS Hartwig chess (Photon.js in the wild) - sippndipp
http://codepen.io/juliangarnier/fulldetails/BsIih

======
suyash
Can you break it down for us? What are the key interactions that uses the JS
library and what are the key CSS properties used?

Amazing UI and performs well on my mac running Chrome.

------
rinrae
Awesome work. I'm really excited what other cool games we'll see in the near
future.

------
WHTKNGHT
Truly amazing.

